# Zelda updates!



## Amour Lie (Apr 22, 2013)

Zelda is still holding that baby! Her udders are full and they're hard. She has been walking away halfway through her feed lately. I can lead her back to her stall and she will eat some more and then walk off. Thoughts?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's normal before foaling, her appetite will return after foaling. Some do this and some don't, each mare is different.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes she will need to eat little and often now that baby is taking up so much room.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

If her udder is still hard after her daytime outside exercise, then she is very close to foaling. What do her other signs look like - any changes in the colour inside her vulva.

Yes, mares simply cannot manage their normal amount of food this close to foaling (well some can!) so jst let her eat what she wants when she wants to, she will soon tuck in again once the foal is here.


----------



## amystours (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been wondering!!! Keep us posted! I've had lots going on around here and haven't updated myself, but nothing has changed!


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounding like she's getting close. DITTO what Renee and Anna said about udders and eating! She's doing great!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 24, 2013)

Her udders are hard during the day! Her vulva hasn't changed colors, yet. She's been walking away from her feed for about a week, she needs to just pop already!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Can we have some new pics of her, in her stall will be fine if it is raining. When you update could you try and find your original thread and update that. We have so many girls due at the moment that sometimes we get confused and have to go back and read through from the beginning.

Thanks


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm about to be back with my laptop to post pictures. I am setting up MARESTARE guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

oh wow, she is looking great, do you have your foaling kit ready



When will she be up on MS ? I will help as much as possible during the night


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2013)

From the pictures her udder does look pretty full - even her teats look filled!! If this is so then she could foal at any time, but it might just be the camera angle? Yet her tummy doesn't look quite forward enough for the foal to be in the delivery position. Does she roll much when she's out? I know we say to watch out for her vulva to change colour but some mares don't give you this sign! Is she a maiden mare, sorry cant remember? Great you are having marestare, but be warned, with an udder as full as that she might just foal sooner than you think!! Are you watching her overnight, if not then I think perhaps you should, just incase she foals without any of the last minute signs.





Good luck, keep the pictures coming and let us know as soon as you have marestare organised.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)

And *PLEASE* continue with 1 thread -- that way we can go back and see the changes without leaving the thread. With different threads all over the place, we can't easily see her progression to give you good advice! So, please just keep adding to this one from now on. It really helps us to see the changes, and we can't because old threads get too far back to find.

Glad she'll be on MS -- I'm in agreement with Anna -- the udder looks fabulous but baby doesn't seem to be in position!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

I agree with Diane. It is SOOOO much easier following one thread... AND, we can go back and compare if we want on that same thread. When it's more than one thread, it makes it harder to follow.


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 26, 2013)

Haha, sorry about the multiple threads  But I will probably watch her until we get the Marestare up. She hasn't been rolling, but she lays down every night! She laid down early tonight, like 9! Usually it is around 11 that she goes down. Her foal is moving around a lot. I can tell she's ready for that thing to pop out! Wish for a colt! Or actually, just a smooth labor!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh, and yes she is maiden! I was looking at her yesterday and was looking at her teeth and noticed she just recently turned 5.... Young maiden. This will be interesting.


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh geez. She may foal tonight. O.O She is breathing heavy, and the baby is moving a lot. Her sides are a lot more.... poking out? No milk or wax, but she is maiden, so who even knows. Vulva is a darker pink. I was hoping she'd wait till my birthday, in four days.


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/lakewoodeventing.html


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Amour Lie said:


> Oh geez. She may foal tonight. O.O She is breathing heavy, and the baby is moving a lot. Her sides are a lot more.... poking out? No milk or wax, but she is maiden, so who even knows. Vulva is a darker pink. I was hoping she'd wait till my birthday, in four days.



I think you have a little while to go from what I'm looking down at on the cam. She still has baby poking out sideways, so she'll be doing quite a bit of rolling to get baby in the go position.

If baby is moving a lot, her heavy breathing may indicate her being uncomfortable as baby turns and moves about. Even though SHE is not the one turning -- it is still strenuous for her -- and depending on how baby is pushing about, I'm sure quite uncomfortable.

So, I think you are safe for tonight -- but keep a good watch as maidens can be quite tricky, and foal without everything "being in place". But we'll just hope that she gets some good rolling done and baby lined up properly for the exit!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay!! Real good to know!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 27, 2013)

She is going back and forth from rolling to laying there still


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

she is resting quietly at 4.00 am


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 28, 2013)

She isn't as wide as last night. Somewhat restless. Soft poop. Butt against stall. Vulva is a bit darker than normal.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks for the update




2.30 am and all is quiet so far


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 29, 2013)

I think tonight maybe her night. She is acting more lazy. She is breathing hard and fast. Vulva stretched down, too.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

can we see some pics



I had her up all night last night and she was quiet, she went down sternal a couple of times


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 29, 2013)

Yea I was watching her most last night! Guess who is dripping clear liquid now!!! Zelda! Let me get to my laptop to post pics


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

Sounds exciting


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll go get full body pics later!


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2013)

Come on Zelda!! Let's go girl!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

Sending prayers for a safe foaling if she goes whilst I am resting. I will be up at about 12.00 am cam time.


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 29, 2013)

Alrightie! What do y'all think? Possibly foal coming up?


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

Eagle, if you could, I am gonna take a quick nap, so if you're on and have some time just check on Zelda every now and then? I don't think my body would be happy if I had more caffeine


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

I am up now but I will take the kids to school in 30 mins, Cassie can you cover for me???


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

Either way its fine. She's not doing much tonight


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

I am back and watching. 1.30 am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

O.k I am signing off now at 6.40 am cam time. All is quiet so lets see what today brings


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

Zelda looking any closer to y'all? Like foal being in position-wise? http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/lakewoodeventing.html


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

It is hard to see on cam, I was just watching her now. Can you take some pics side and back view down at her level also hooha and udder too. Thanks


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

Red hoo ha!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

I can get better pics of her vulva tonight. My trainer will be out here.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/946769_510388325688551_1390533263_n.jpg


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh yes, she looks ready to go, take a chair into the barn as you will be having a baby soon




well zelda will. Lol


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

You thinking tonight maybe? That'd be amazing, my trainer will be out here. We are planning on chilling in the other minis stall tonight. SO EXCITED!! I will be happy with anything healthy, unless a bay filly. My friend is tormenting me saying it will be a bay filly, because I have enough mares and now a fan of bays.  I don't think it is in her favor.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Who knows with these girls this year but she does look ready. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

Hehe, I know!! SO RESTLESS TONIGHT!


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

She certainly looks like she could foal tonight -- everything looks like it's in position and ready to go! Keep us posted! And Happy Foaling!!!

Come on Zelda ... we want an uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 30, 2013)

I THINK TONIGHT!!! http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/lakewoodeventing.html


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations



i can't wait for pics


----------



## Amour Lie (May 1, 2013)

11:01pm central time, we had a chestnut tobiano filly. One leg breeched, but were able to work through it. 100% healthy, mom is doing great. 15-20 minutes after being born she stood! We are thinking Zelda was like two weeks overdue. The filly is huge! Love her so much!
















http://www.marewatchers.com/cam/lakewoodeventing.html


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

Zelda looks like she is having some pain, have you given her Benamine to help her? Baby is very cute and testing out those racing legs already





It isn't bay but is it a colt??? Come on, we want to know


----------



## Amour Lie (May 1, 2013)

Oh...

NAME IS..........

Majora!

Show name is Majora's Mask


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

posted at the same time



Congrats what a cutie.

May I suggest that you take her halter off when you aren't there with her as they can be very dangerous, we wouldn't want her to get a little hoof stuck in there whilst stumbling around to find her feet.


----------



## Amour Lie (May 1, 2013)

Thanks! I will before I go to bed, watching them still closely.


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2013)

Many congratulations on your new baby - colt or filly? And well done to Zelda too!!

And yes, as Renee said, please dont leave a headcollar on a small foal (or its Momma either), it can be very dangerous. Actually there is no need for babies to wear headcollars for quite a while, there can be damage to the delicate bones of the neck if you try to catch them/hold them/lead them via the headcollar at this time.

Please keep the pictures coming - you certainly didn't get a bay, he/she looks beautifully marked!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 1, 2013)

Filly! And I def will!


----------



## Lindi-loo (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations.. a beautiful baby..well done


----------



##  (May 1, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS ON A BEAUTIFUL FILLY!!!! Good job all!!!

And don't forget to unbraid momma's tail -- a braided tail can pack a whollop if she swishes it while baby is moving around!

Just lovely!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 1, 2013)

Yeah!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 1, 2013)

Thanks to everyone here who helped me through to this! I am so proud of Zelda! I am loving Majora!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 1, 2013)

She has pooped and peed multiple times today! Her poop is like a yellow-ey color and liquidy (but very thick). That's normal, right? She is nursing basically every 15 minutes. Haha.


----------



## Eagle (May 1, 2013)

Yes that is perfectly normal foal poop.


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations again on a beautiful filly!! It was awesome to watch you and your friend help delievery that cute little girl!! Zelda did a good job too!! Lol She looked so uncomfortable, poor thing!! So how late did you all stay up playing with the baby?? Did you get any sleep......I bet the adrenaline was flowing and you were on cloud nine the rest of the night!!!

Have you ever delivered a foal before? You guys looked like pros!! You must get some more pictures and post them ASAP!


----------



## cassie (May 1, 2013)

congratulations on the gorgeous little baby! so exciting for you!

can we see some more pictures of your lovely little filly? she is so beautiful marked! just gorgeous!


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Amour Lie (May 2, 2013)

Will do!! And that was both my trainer and I's first delivery! Zelda did great!!! I will get some pics today, I have some I need to put up here. We were up till 5AM watching it on the mare cam!!! Haha. We are looking at rescuing mini mares in foal, once they have their foal work with them until I think they're good to sell, and sell them to good homes. There's so many mini's in foal that are unwanted, i hate seeing it!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your new little one!!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 2, 2013)

Sorry that they're links, I am too lazy to make multiple posts. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/942527_511139702280080_434349828_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/181437_511139655613418_62453965_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/935229_511139625613421_602517969_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/931232_511139578946759_1465442100_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/27155_511139538946763_797590635_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/603774_511139505613433_653336901_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/943431_511139438946773_1373780107_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428534_511139402280110_1808879921_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/428538_511139342280116_1686651493_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/229649_511139285613455_368614955_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/940984_511139228946794_1664483729_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/941175_511139198946797_1846122024_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/229707_511139122280138_1249527982_n.jpg

Foaling pics

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/946074_510500225677361_2002408496_n.jpg

This is when we got concerned about her breeching. Note the hoof isn't pointing to Zelda's feet at all.

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/485576_510500242344026_2025322562_n.jpg

No leg yet. This is when we started putting jelly on our arms.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/21104_510500335677350_359467334_n.jpg

This is when my dad jumped in and found the leg, tucked under her chin. Pulled it out.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/936266_510500372344013_363570782_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/524734_510500382344012_109000562_n.jpg

IT IS PINTO!!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/525181_510500422344008_1929815491_n.jpg

First gasps of air!

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/253217_510500432344007_1509794321_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/58166_510500499010667_1218547758_n.jpg

Iodine!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/940981_510500545677329_1016152038_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/525371_510500609010656_383256496_n.jpg

Hugging the mama


----------



## Amour Lie (May 2, 2013)

More foaling pics, haha.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422008_510499185677465_1644212340_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/944523_510499145677469_581861116_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270854_510499112344139_1577765664_n.jpg

wait for it.

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/947080_510498402344210_194029970_n.jpg

bam. told you she is sassy.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217473_510498169010900_529411199_n.jpg

Zelda's eye, you can see why we are removing it, haha.


----------



## Amour Lie (May 2, 2013)

Also, I always hear different opinions on when to get the farrier to trim her. I think asap? Her mom is due anyways. I can imagine she would want a mustang roll type thing, right?


----------



## little lady (May 2, 2013)

Congrats! She is adorable!


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

Amour Lie said:


> Also, I always hear different opinions on when to get the farrier to trim her. I think asap? Her mom is due anyways. I can imagine she would want a mustang roll type thing, right?



Since her mom is due anyway, I would have the farrier also look at her. Mine sits with the babies and shows them what he checks, and is very good in teaching babies not to be stressed. Then he rasps a little -- making it more of a game -- but usually takes the toes off so baby stands more upright!

If you have a good farrier -- I think it would be great to let her get to know him/her.


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2013)

Her feet look prettty good to me, so apart from just getting to meet the farrier and lettng her quietly watch him do Zelda, I dont suppose there is much he will want to do.


----------



## chandab (May 2, 2013)

Congrats! So colorful.


----------



## Amour Lie (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will probably get the farrier to look at them. Why not, you know?


----------



## misty'smom (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting all the great pictures! I looked at each one even though I had to click back and forth on the links!!!! LOL She is a beautiful little filly, I love her markings and color, Zelda is a pretty mare too!!! You and your trainer did a wonderful job for it being your first time!! I think it is a GREAT idea that you have, to take in rescue mares and keep them until after they foal then find them good homes. If you have plenty of space for them you might want to look into applying for financial aid as a non-profit. I think it is called a 501 non-profit organization. The funding could help pay for feed, hay and any vet bills. You may need to be 18 but maybe your Dad could apply for you?? Well it was just a thought you might think about........

Keep posting those pictures or links!!



Foals grow and change so fast!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 3, 2013)

Congrats on your cute little filly, she has great markings and is a lively little thing lol. You've done a great job, love the pics!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 3, 2013)

HEHE thanks!! My trainer and I will probably buy/rent some land and do that! She is talking about in the future breeding halter Minis, I would probably breed cart Minis if she does that, but we would have a rescue on the side!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 3, 2013)

Majora is doing great! Is it normal for her to nurse, walk around for 5 minutes, then lay down? Then repeat. Then when I let her out she is active for about a hour then lays down. Not lethargic or anything? I am not concerned, she is nursing and active for a while.


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2013)

As long as she has her playfoal moments during the day and doesn't look lethargic she should be fine. I was hoping to watch her on cam at night to see but it is off


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2013)

When you say she is active, what do you mean? You also say that after feeding she walks around for 5 minutes before laying down - are you calling this walking 'activity'? How long does she lay down for? Could you tell us a bit more and also how she is today please.


----------



## Amour Lie (May 4, 2013)

By moving, she is like running around bucking haha. She has been a lot more active as of yesterday. She ran around for like a hour today


----------



## AnnaC (May 4, 2013)

That's great - thanks for the update!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 7, 2013)

Update, this was pictures from yesterday










Yu

Yummy bucket!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 7, 2013)

Also, today she is a week old!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 10, 2013)

She is doing great! Leading, tying, picks up all 4 hooves! She is doing great, very social. When I sit on my knees and scratch her she will stand on my legs and scratch me back! Probably will end up as a bad habit, but it is cute now



. Here are some pictures of her with my friend and her kids!





















And I think it will be a good time to show y'all my other pony, Mouse






That's Mouse, a 13hh Welsh x Quarter horse! She is a pony jumper, and also a good trail horse (for the most part).


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2013)

The pictures are lovely - thanks for posting.





Any news about Mouse yet?


----------



## misty'smom (May 10, 2013)

Oh she is just BEAUTIFUL!! And CUTE!! What a perfect little filly, I think she is going to be a gorgeous mare. I am sure you can't keep your hands off of her! Lol I know I would be playing with and hugging her all day long! In fact I wish I lived near you so I could give her a big hug! She looks small enough to sit in your lap.......... What a perfect springtime gift to keep you busy all summer long. I look back at this time last year when my Misty was a foal, they are so much fun and so lovable!

Is your pony Mouse in foal? She looks to be a good jumper, will you show her??

Thanks for posting pics of that sweet filly, keep them coming maybe weekly if you have time so we can watch her grow over the summer!!


----------



## Amour Lie (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! No Mouse isn't in foal, I am planning on breeding her later in her life to some kinda pony sports horse. Trust me I can't stay away from Majora!! She thinks as me as her other mom. She will walk up to me in the pasture, even her momma doesn't do that! But I am really happy with Majora, she is spoiled already, just like her mama!


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2014)

Just found this thread. Cute horsies and LOVE the Zelda theme!!!!!


----------



## Bonny (Feb 5, 2014)

Amour Lie, I have an excellent welsh stallion if your interested in breeding Mouse back welsh!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/19a82b47-7756-4a38-be9b-7622aa0da424_zps147c14bf.jpg


----------

